# Dell Latitude E6400 Keyboard problem..



## elaj45 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just purchased a Latitude E6400 from the dell laptop outlet and I am having some issues with the keyboard. The keyboard will be working perfectly fine then all of a sudden stop responding. Then after a little while it will work again, I have no idea whats wrong. I am thinking maybe a driver issue but again I'm not sure. Any help would be awesome


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Take it back and get a replacement.


----------



## scope72 (Mar 13, 2010)

elaj45 said:


> I just purchased a Latitude E6400 from the dell laptop outlet and I am having some issues with the keyboard. The keyboard will be working perfectly fine then all of a sudden stop responding. Then after a little while it will work again, I have no idea whats wrong. I am thinking maybe a driver issue but again I'm not sure. Any help would be awesome


same issue here. im using the onscreen keyboard right now. Its definitely a driver issue because the keyboard tests fine in the bios. but it does not work in safe mode or normal windows. im running windows 7 x64. 

uninstalling the drivers does not fix. any ideas?


----------



## knut_a (Apr 21, 2010)

Parts of the keyboard stop working.
All the keys in the upper right of the keyboard does not work.

How many of the F -keys that fall out, have I not checked, but F12 fall out.
Of the number keys, all keys from 6 and over fall out.
Of the letters key, first row, all keys from Y and over fall out.
Next row, all keys from H and over fall out.

Exactly how many of the keys in the top right corner that falls out can vary.
But the F-keys and number keys from 6 and above seems to apply to everyone.

The problem comes and goes.

Restart of computer does not help.
I think I've tried almost everything. Taken out keyboard and put it back, updated BIOS .....
This has not to do with drivers.
When I start up the computer and press F12 to select "Boot Options", the F12 -key does not work.

I keep my "Fn" key down while I start the computer, computer starts automatically "Self Diagnostics"

When I updated the BIOS, the error disappeared for a short time.
When I run "Self Diagnostics", the error disappears for a short time.

I you start up the computer and wait a time ( abaout 15 minuts), the keys will begin to work for a time.

I took a keyboard from a Latitude E6400 that worked well and put in into Latitude E6400 with problems. 
This solved the problem - replace keyboard !


----------

